# Amazing military photos



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

http://archdezart.com/2012/05/12/54-amazing-military-photos/

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's, thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a lot different then when I was in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff there magnum......


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding pics!!


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

this link was sent to me and i thought of this thread.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2345454/Vietnam-War-photos-reveal-moment-U-S-troops-unleashed-hell-Viet-Cong-sniper-hills-Army-camp.html


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the new photo that is posted.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

enderst said:


> this link was sent to me and i thought of this thread.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2345454/Vietnam-War-photos-reveal-moment-U-S-troops-unleashed-hell-Viet-Cong-sniper-hills-Army-camp.html


Awesome link thanks, it would have sucked to be that sniper.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

enderst said:


> this link was sent to me and i thought of this thread.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2345454/Vietnam-War-photos-reveal-moment-U-S-troops-unleashed-hell-Viet-Cong-sniper-hills-Army-camp.html


Awesome link thanks, it would have sucked to be that sniper.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

